

Audio: Robby Russell on zsh and the bash vs. zsh debate - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/episode-0-6-1-oh-my-zsh-with-robby-russell/?t=0h12m58s

======
adamstac
This is an old podcast, but the content is not stale one bit.

This is also one of our top podcasts (<http://thechangelog.com/podcast/>), so
I thought I'd share this here to get the Hacker community back into this topic
and hear the details from the maker of Oh my zsh.

